# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Light Tent/Photo Tent Question

## cinderbird

I am about to undertake a rather large project for an independent study to graduate from college (or at least get some of my remaining credits). It involves ball pythons.  I have seen various light tent set ups that were portable and looked pretty durable, the biggest i have seen has been 16x16x16. Is this big enough for a fully grown large female, or is it better for smaller animals? 

I am a photographer by trade, I understand how to use tents and their specs, but my experience with putting  snakes into tents is somewhat limited. Those of  you that use tents to photograph, did you purchase them? did you build them yourselves? etc. If not a tent, what would you recommend for the best picutres possible? ( i have a camera (Nikon D80), lenses (dedicated 60mm macro, 17-35mm, and 17-80mm.) external flash, etc).

extra: i have built a light tent, but it was made out of paper which is not good for this use as it creases and can get damaged easily.

----------


## scotty99

Well I'm just about to try photographing snakes and reps. I have just bought this

http://www.stevesphotoshop.co.uk/lig...cube_80cm.html


I have gone for this size as it should be suitable for small to medium sized animals,like balls etc, anything bigger i will put on a paper roll with a softbox.

I bought my tent for £34, it came with 4 background cloths and folds up into a 30cm bag. I think if you can find a tent for a similar price, it would be more cost effective than trying to make one. It would of cost more than £34 for me to buy and make a tent and buy the material for BGs, alot more again if i had to make a tent that collapsed.

I know a lot of photographers have a table top set up with continious lighting, I have flash heads for portraits etc already which I use with the light tent to good effect. As to  putting snakes into tents?? ...I'm trying it a weekend!! I am going to warm the spot where i am going to place the snake in the light tent with a hairdryer, with the idea the snake will stay on the warm spot long enough to get the shot, well thats the plan, Im sure there are members here that know all the tricks to getting successful images of reps.....help us out plz :Smile:

----------

